# [ORF.at] Beate Uhse leidet unter Dialern



## Anonymous (23 April 2005)

Der ORF berichtet unter http://futurezone.orf.at/futurezone.orf?read=detail&id=264962&tmp=91268
über das Unternehmen "Beate Uhse"

Interessante Zitate aus dem Artikel:


> Internet-Umsatz sank um ein Viertel
> (...)
> In der Entertainment-Sparte, in welcher der Vertrieb über Internet, Pay-TV und Telefon
> zusammengefasst ist, brach der Umsatz sogar um fast 25 Prozent ein auf 22,5 Mio. Euro.
> ...


----------



## sascha (23 April 2005)

> und das mangelnde Vertrauen
> der Kunden in die Online-Abrechnung per Dialer-Software verantwortlich.



Die bösen Verbraucherschützer machen einem aber auch wirklich alles kaputt.


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2005)

Bei B.U. war man ja nicht in der Lage, die eigenen Dialer-Projekte als B.U.-Projekte zu bezeichnen (zumindest in D. und die, die ich kannte). Dort lief die Projektierung über eine Tochter eines Tochterunternehmen und von da aus wiederum aus (offiziell) ungklärten Quellen, oft z. B. aus Holland.
Hätte man die Projekte einfach mit B.U. deklariert, wäre das Vertrauen der Kundschaft sicher um einiges höher gewesen - immerhin hat das Haus einen hervorragenenden Namen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2005)

Von welchen Dialern welcher Uhsefirma da wohl die Schreibe ist?
Von den "Typ CB"-Dialern, die früher über dem Fenster zur Zahlungsartenauswahl ungefragt zum download angeboten wurden? Auf Seiten, bei denen neuerdings der Hinweis zu lesen ist "Beate Uhse newmedia B.V. ist für Inhalte fremder Seiten, die über diesen Link erreicht werden, nicht verantwortlich. Diese Inhalte sind keine eigenen Inhalte des Beate Uhse newmedia B.V. Angebots.". Haha, erreicht werden Seiten einer "Media Online Services BV" in Dubleon, 169, Hoorn.
Ganz frühers kannte diese Adresse mancher OK-Maximus-Kunde offenbar auch nicht. 


> Bin gespannt, was als nächstes kommt Hat noch einer was von dieser Firma gehört? Dubloen 169- Hoorn, Dutchweb


... Jaja, die guten alten Zeiten und die guten Beziehungen der OK Maximus zu Beate Uhse...
Überhaupt muss ja ein normaler Internetuser vielleicht erklärt kriegen, wieso sich Beate Uhse von Seiten distanziert, die von der Seite einer ComVTX B.V. aus dem niederländischen Walsoorden aus angesteuert werden? 
Wenn man nach [Comvtx "Beate Uhse"] googlet, kommt man an eine Einwahlmöglichkeit der besonderen Art (siehe screenshots). Gehen in Flensburg die Uhren anders oder verstaubt das Dingens seit Ende 2003 im google-Dachboden? Wer weiß...
Anfang 2004 gab es eine hitzige Debatte in einem deutschen AWM-Forum über Uhsedialer. 
Ob man das niederländische Handelsregister befragt oder den Jahresbericht der BU - beide informieren klar über die Zusammenhänge... Und auch die MOS findet sich eben nicht nur in BU's Abkürzungsverzeichnis, sondern auch im Handelsregister.
Besonders interessant ist es, im niederländischen Handelsregister den Suchbegriff "Beate Uhse" einzugeben:
Dort findet sich die niederländische Filiale von "Beate Uhse New Media" (Handelsregisternummer beachten) - und wenn man drauf klickt...
...
landet man hier.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2005)

Sorry, das war ich... Quasi die komplizierte Fassung von dem, was Reducal schrieb  Kann oben jmd den verhunzten link... danke!
P.S.: gibts wo ein belgisches Handelsregister?

Noch was besonders gemeines [extremst doppeldeutig] Richtung Flensburg: Na, man hat halt vielleicht auch den Fortgang einiger toller Mitarbeiter aus der "New Media"-Abteilung nicht verkraftet? 
Früher war halt alles besser? 
http://www.zeit.de/archiv/2001/13/200113_ce_cybercash.xml


> Und wo bleibt die Anonymität? "Das Thema wird oft überbewertet", lacht einer, der es wissen muss: Thomas W*, Geschäftsführer der Beate Uhse New Media GmbH, setzt jährlich an die 50 Millionen Mark im Online-Erotikgeschäft um. Rund 60 Prozent davon kommen über die Einwahl mit teuren 190er-Nummern zustande.


 (30 Mio Dialerumsatz 2001, wow! [edit: Quatsch: Stöhnnummern sind da evtl. auch dabei])
Im Oktober 2001 war er dann (zitat Dotcomtod) "nicht mehr scharf genug" (ist der immer noch zwischen Husby, Harrislee und der Schweiz zu finden?)


> W* wurde für "unvorteilhafte Verträge mit Dritt-Anbietern" verantwortlich gemacht


 Hmm.

Im gleichen Jahr verließ auch ein junger Mann BUNM, der Marketing Direktor ging zu "Klaus&Klaus" nach Wiesbaden und wurde ein ecommerce-Gewinner als "Pionier unter den privaten Live-Videochat-Communities" (later he entered the payment sector)
Es gab da noch einen, aber sein name ist mir gerade entfallen...


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der ORF berichtet unter http://futurezone.orf.at/futurezone.orf?read=detail&id=264962&tmp=91268
> über das Unternehmen "Beate Uhse"


wenn man sich von dem Artikel ausgehend in die Frühzeit zurückklickt, kann man spannende Dinge lesen. 
"Beate Uhse mit Internet-Einbußen
Sexbilder & Peepshows mit Inkassoproblemen" (2000)
http://futurezone.orf.at/futurezone.orf?read=detail&id=40509&tmp=9115

Besonders gut hat mir z.B. das hier gefallen:
h**p://futurezone.orf.at/futurezone.orf?read=detail&id=36828&tmp=24195 


> Für einen Nacktauftritt im Internet dürfen Sonnenanbeter in Hannover künftig kostenlos unter die Sonnenbank.
> Die Bilder der Besucher würden von Kameras live ins Internet übertragen, kündigte der Betreiber eines Hannoveraner Solariums, M* Sch*, am Mittwoch an. Finanziert werden soll das ab August laufende Projekt über Werbung auf der Website[/url]
> Aha. M*SCH* listet die RegTP als Inhalteanbieter eines aconti-Dialers (einer der paar 100000 zu 090090000474) - die webseite gibt's übrigens immer noch. Gehört heute... ...nach Seligenstadt ... ungefähr...


----------



## cicojaka (23 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> die webseite gibt's übrigens immer noch. Gehört heute... ...nach Seligenstadt ... ungefähr...


...und lotst direkt ins Spannersolarium in Panama... jepp, jetzt kann ich mein A0-Dialerplakat wohl endlich fertig malen. Auch die Flensburger werden ihren Platz finden...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2005)

Das "Betrugsforum" findet erneut Beachtung bei den "Betrugsforumsgeplagten"


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2005)

Uhse löst Internet-Abteilung auf
http://www.medienhandbuch.de/prchannel/details.php?callback=index&id=3151



> Als Grund für den Rückgang nannte Lindemann Probleme der Kunden, sich in Folge der Dialer-Problematik an andere Zahlungsformen wie Lastschrift oder Kreditkarten zu gewöhnen.


:rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2005)

Weniger als an den Dialern litt BU übrigens an Finanzminister Eichel. In "Asoziale Marktwirtschaft" stand beispielsweise zu lesen, das Steueraufkommen des Konzerns habe 2003 bei 1% gelegen...
Geholfen hat dabei z.B. die kleine Insel Nordfriedrichskoog
In diese Richtung spekuliert habe ich ja bereits hier.


----------

